# Crocs of the World Pics



## gingersnap (Sep 12, 2010)

Went to Crocodiles of the World yesterday and was very impressed. Really worth a visit.

Young Nile Croc










Young Nile Croc









Young Nile Crocs









Cuvier's Dwarf Caiman 









Cuban Croc









Croc Monitor









Young West African Dwarf Croc 









Young West African Dwarf Croc









Young West African Dwarf Croc


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

Amazing head shots you took.

here some from when I went few weeks ago:

















Cuviers dwarf caiman (the type i am after if you know someone with one for sale)








american alligator








black caiman








black caiman








juv nile crocodiles








Baby african dwarf crocs


----------



## befxxx (Feb 12, 2010)

very nice  id be absolutley terrified if saw one without the glass, but i still appreciate their beauty


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

God i got to get myself down there.


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

I think crocs has got to be one of the coolest looking animal they have got to be one of my favorite's.


----------



## Ronster (Nov 21, 2011)

Someones pretty good with a camera! amazing pics :2thumb:


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

That Cuban croc looks amazing....


----------



## anothernoob (Feb 7, 2010)

Really impressive stuff! Good pics!! 

Im curious...anyone know what they use for basking?


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

anothernoob said:


> Really impressive stuff! Good pics!!
> 
> Im curious...anyone know what they use for basking?


yes I took alot and I mean alot of photos while there almost 1000 :lol2: 
they have air condition unit in every croc enclosure and 1 basking lamp hanging down, two enclosures also have heaters see pics below

here some pics to show ya:

close up of 1 of the differant ones used








basking in black caiman enclosure








basking lamp hanging








basking bulb and all have striplight (think thats to glow room up for better viewing)








2 enclosures had these








one of 2 filter areas both have inline heaters (i think) didnt take pic of them


----------



## anothernoob (Feb 7, 2010)

philipniceguy said:


> yes I took alot and I mean alot of photos while there almost 1000 :lol2:
> they have air condition unit in every croc enclosure and 1 basking lamp hanging down, two enclosures also have heaters see pics below
> 
> here some pics to show ya:
> ...


Cheers for that! Im shocked they would only have one bulb in a single spot...you would think they would have a couple per spot to cover a decent area considering the size of some of them. Do you know if they provide any form of UVB? :whistling2:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

anothernoob said:


> Cheers for that! Im shocked they would only have one bulb in a single spot...you would think they would have a couple per spot to cover a decent area considering the size of some of them. Do you know if they provide any form of UVB? :whistling2:


I was also shocked the fact only 1 basking bulb BUT the place is very warm (25'c at a guess) so guess the bulbs just up that a bit as most crocs don't need high heat basking temps. they are lively so def getting enough heat, and of course the water is heated VIA inline heaters. I see no UVB bulbs low enough to do anything but I think the banks of striplights on the roof of each enclosure seem to glow the colour of UVA/B bulbs so guess they are but in realistic terms they will do nothing being 2m away from the croc/caiman/alligator, but in some enclosures the sunlight was coming in through the windows e.g the american alligator was basking in the area the sun was.


----------



## anothernoob (Feb 7, 2010)

philipniceguy said:


> I was also shocked the fact only 1 basking bulb BUT the place is very warm (25'c at a guess) so guess the bulbs just up that a bit as most crocs don't need high heat basking temps. they are lively so def getting enough heat, and of course the water is heated VIA inline heaters. I see no UVB bulbs low enough to do anything but I think the banks of striplights on the roof of each enclosure seem to glow the colour of UVA/B bulbs so guess they are but in realistic terms they will do nothing being 2m away from the croc/caiman/alligator, but in some enclosures the sunlight was coming in through the windows e.g the american alligator was basking in the area the sun was.


Yeah the tubes would most likely be just to stimulate day light hours and illuminate the enclosure. If they are throwing out uvb then its just a waste at that distance lol even T5 tubes! I didnt realise crocs didnt need uv though. Beginning to wonder if a nile monitor would aswell. Or any other!


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

anothernoob said:


> Yeah the tubes would most likely be just to stimulate day light hours and illuminate the enclosure. If they are throwing out uvb then its just a waste at that distance lol even T5 tubes! I didnt realise crocs didnt need uv though. Beginning to wonder if a nile monitor would aswell. Or any other!


There is a big dibate about if crocodilians need UV as well as varanus sp. I know of a few keepers who use UV with crocodilians and are healthy but I also know of keepers who don't use uv and theres are in just as good condition. With regards to monitors same I know of people who have it and people who dont. I have it with all mine but my water monitors, and I'm not going to use it unless I see any health problems that way I can diside for myself. Do they need it or not. I think unlikely but ATM I use incase. its really upto the keeper i guess.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

philipniceguy said:


> There is a big dibate about if crocodilians need UV as well as varanus sp. I know of a few keepers who use UV with crocodilians and are healthy but I also know of keepers who don't use uv and theres are in just as good condition. With regards to monitors same I know of people who have it and people who dont. I have it with all mine but my water monitors, and I'm not going to use it unless I see any health problems that way I can diside for myself. Do they need it or not. I think unlikely but ATM I use incase. its really upto the keeper i guess.





anothernoob said:


> Cheers for that! Im shocked they would only have one bulb in a single spot...you would think they would have a couple per spot to cover a decent area considering the size of some of them. Do you know if they provide any form of UVB? :whistling2:


The main reason for snakes/crocs/monitors not needing UV is that they eat Mammals not insects. Mammals have bones that conatain D3/Calcium. The reptiles do not require UVB to digest and get Calcium/D3 if they eat Mammals.

However, and this is a big problem in zoo's. Some keepers cut the cost a bit by feeding Day old Chicks instead of Mice, mostly because chicks cost under 10p if you buy 50 or so. If you look at crocs in zoo/captive collections's a lot have teath 'spilling' out of their mouth. This is a sign of a lack of calcium in their diet. 

If you look at the USA Alligator at Croc's of the world, she has teath like these. I believe she was housed by an aquarium beforehand.


----------



## anothernoob (Feb 7, 2010)

philipniceguy said:


> There is a big dibate about if crocodilians need UV as well as varanus sp. I know of a few keepers who use UV with crocodilians and are healthy but I also know of keepers who don't use uv and theres are in just as good condition. With regards to monitors same I know of people who have it and people who dont. I have it with all mine but my water monitors, and I'm not going to use it unless I see any health problems that way I can diside for myself. Do they need it or not. I think unlikely but ATM I use incase. its really upto the keeper i guess.


I think thats a neat little experiment you got there! You must keep us posted with any updates.

At the min my nile prefers the much hotter par38 over the slightly cooler megaray 100w...maybe just the heat but it never basks under the megaray so a couple of months and I might get rid of the megaray.



fardilis said:


> The main reason for snakes/crocs/monitors not needing UV is that they eat Mammals not insects. Mammals have bones that conatain D3/Calcium. The reptiles do not require UVB to digest and get Calcium/D3 if they eat Mammals.
> 
> However, and this is a big problem in zoo's. Some keepers cut the cost a bit by feeding Day old Chicks instead of Mice, mostly because chicks cost under 10p if you buy 50 or so. If you look at crocs in zoo/captive collections's a lot have teath 'spilling' out of their mouth. This is a sign of a lack of calcium in their diet.
> 
> If you look at the USA Alligator at Croc's of the world, she has teath like these. I believe she was housed by an aquarium beforehand.


Thats interesting observations and a good theory. Im more inclined to agree on that as well!


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

fardilis said:


> The main reason for snakes/crocs/monitors not needing UV is that they eat Mammals not insects. Mammals have bones that conatain D3/Calcium. The reptiles do not require UVB to digest and get Calcium/D3 if they eat Mammals.
> 
> However, and this is a big problem in zoo's. Some keepers cut the cost a bit by feeding Day old Chicks instead of Mice, mostly because chicks cost under 10p if you buy 50 or so. If you look at crocs in zoo/captive collections's a lot have teath 'spilling' out of their mouth. This is a sign of a lack of calcium in their diet.
> 
> If you look at the USA Alligator at Croc's of the world, she has teath like these. I believe she was housed by an aquarium beforehand.


that makes alot of sence TBH and the alligator does have teeth like that. chicks are cheap i get mine for only 3p each but they are rather useless when it comes to nutrition value, I feed mine as part of the diet, but not the main item offered (for monitors of course as no crocs yet).



anothernoob said:


> I think thats a neat little experiment you got there! You must keep us posted with any updates.
> 
> At the min my nile prefers the much hotter par38 over the slightly cooler megaray 100w...maybe just the heat but it never basks under the megaray so a couple of months and I might get rid of the megaray.


I sure will keep ya posted, got them as tiny 12" babies and no uv yet, there both 18" ish now, growing well calming down and very active in deed, they get a very varied diet but pinkies are the "mammal" side. As stated I use UV lights in all other monitors but not 1 of them bask under it, just like your nile they all prefer the par38's, shame as the 160w UV gives of less heat than a par38 80w :bash: so if I didn't use them : 
1. save on bulbs £30 UV mercury bulb to £3 a par38 80w bulb
2. save on electric bills 160w (uv) half that 80w (par38)


----------



## anothernoob (Feb 7, 2010)

philipniceguy said:


> that makes alot of sence TBH and the alligator does have teeth like that. chicks are cheap i get mine for only 3p each but they are rather useless when it comes to nutrition value, I feed mine as part of the diet, but not the main item offered (for monitors of course as no crocs yet).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers dude : victory:

It would save an awful lot of electricity but more than anything else its just useless you have if it aint being used! Where you get your par38s from at that price? :gasp: I paid £6 for mine from wickes :bash:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

Is this the one that was on tv? Down the south west here.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

anothernoob said:


> Cheers dude : victory:
> 
> It would save an awful lot of electricity but more than anything else its just useless you have if it aint being used! Where you get your par38s from at that price? :gasp: I paid £6 for mine from wickes :bash:


simples here PAR38 Flood Spot Lamps Halogen Colours but they are just down the road from me and I just order a bulk lot at once and get it delivered. simples :2thumb: ebay is also not bad cheaper than wickes in bulk anyway



VixxieandTrixxie said:


> Is this the one that was on tv? Down the south west here.


yes:2thumb:


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

philipniceguy said:


> that makes alot of sence TBH and the alligator does have teeth like that. chicks are cheap i get mine for only 3p each but they are rather useless when it comes to nutrition value, I feed mine as part of the diet, but not the main item offered (for monitors of course as no crocs yet).


Exacltly, I have seen far too many zoo's feeding lots of chicks instead of rodents. If you think a chick is 3p and a rat may be £1 or so and you have a zoo collection to feed.

I know Crocs of the world feed mostly rats/mice and when you compare their animals to that which are kept some other zoo's you can see the difference.


sorry Philipniceguy for copying the pics

USA alligator (formaly at an aquarium)








Siamese croc (which Shaun has had for many years)


----------

